# broad heads



## ronnie 1 (Jan 7, 2011)

does razor back still make broad heads ? i used them a few years ago and loved them, allso othe rthan muzzy what else strikes a fancy with you all?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Ronnie have not seen Razorbacks but check out this thread, shows good potential and abuse current heads can or cannot take. The Redfeather Phoenix caught my attention it is a single bevel cut on contact that due to the single bevel truely is forced to spin as it passes through, proof positive
when its shot through plywood, not to mention it is tough as nails!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1291279


----------



## ronnie 1 (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks will give them a look, any body else?


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Slick tricks, fly good, and have new replacement baldes this year that are suppose to be tougher, Work greta for me


----------

